# Hair Spray



## annandpaul (Apr 20, 2012)

Can anyone help me to answer a question I have, can you buy VO5 hair spray on the Costa Blanca, if so where?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

annandpaul said:


> Can anyone help me to answer a question I have, can you buy VO5 hair spray on the Costa Blanca, if so where?


:welcome:

Mercadona don't seem to do it - I imagine you've tried all the usual supermarkets though?

VO5 _is_ advertised in Spain, so someone must sell it 

have you tried Iceland or other 'brit' shops?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....... Carrefour???

Jo xxx


----------



## annandpaul (Apr 20, 2012)

annandpaul said:


> Can anyone help me to answer a question I have, can you buy VO5 hair spray on the Costa Blanca, if so where?


I haven't looked yet, still in UK until next week, but my sister in law who lives in Lanzarote is coming to stay and asked if I could get some for her, can't take it from here UK as only taking hand luggage.:confused2:


----------



## annandpaul (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you saying I can get it from Carrefour JoJo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

annandpaul said:


> I haven't looked yet, still in UK until next week, but my sister in law who lives in Lanzarote is coming to stay and asked if I could get some for her, can't take it from here UK as only taking hand luggage.:confused2:


actually when you get here try the _stylius_ own brand hair care range from Mercadona - every hairdresser I have used here reckons it's better than all the expensive 'name brands'


----------



## annandpaul (Apr 20, 2012)

OK thanks Xabiachica I'll give it a try, Ann


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

annandpaul said:


> OK thanks Xabiachica I'll give it a try, Ann



You could try asking a local hairdresser to "source" it for you


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Drunie (sic)
Found in many shopping centres & stock most major brands.


----------

